# Carjacking in city centre



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

After speaking to a good friend of mine this morning and him telling me that his friend was carjacked in Birmingham City Centre last night, four guys pulled him out of his car punched and kicked him a few times (resulting in a broken nose), they took his mobile phone and the car.

This happened at around 5:00pm last night those who know the city centre it was on the five ways island (Hagley Road/Broad Street) the car is a Ford Focus ST3 in the Tangerine colour reg number: BT13 MWW. I know it is a long shot but if you do see it or hear anything just PM me, and will pass it onto my friend.

So just a reminder to keep safe out there.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope they get the b******s. i have auto locks on my car, as soon as its in gear they lock and its always in gear.


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Heard about this happening in Brum before, bloomin awful, hope he is fine, end of the day he can get a new car. I have anti hijack enabled on my car, it can be a pain but it does make me feel a little safer.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Scum!

I'm also more careful these days after I was robbed 3 years ago, while I was parked up near my friends house, and a group (+4) of teenagers/young men open my drivers door and pinned my down while they took my watch and some other bits.
I didn't have a realistic chance and it took a while for me to get over it.

Now I always look the door as soon as I get in it!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Shocking world we live in. Pass my thoughts to your pal. Hope his nose recovers quickly. Thieving scumbags. I believe in Karma so they will get their comeuppance.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Does the car not have auto locks?


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Hijack mode ftw. Kicks in after 14mph.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

One of the first things he said to my friend, he was just glad his young daughter wasn't in the car at the time it happened. The car can be replaced.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Sign of the times these scum bags are only going to get worse as they youth have to try and out do the peers. This is why I don't want a flash car any more because someone always wants it more than you, I'll stick with my L200. 

Hope your mate recovers Adam ant the thieves get cought


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

nudda said:


> Hijack mode ftw. Kicks in after 14mph.


Leaving a stalled car and 4 blokes who have just beaten the granny out of you about 15 feet away from you...

Those things should be on a timer say 5 minutes later it cuts out


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Just dreadful that hope they get the ar$$eho&es soon


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

NickTB said:


> Leaving a stalled car and 4 blokes who have just beaten the granny out of you about 15 feet away from you...
> 
> Those things should be on a timer say 5 minutes later it cuts out


Wrong.

Hijack mode on mine means that all doors/boots etc automatically lock and cannot be unlocked without pressing a button once you go over 14mph therefore they cannot open the doors.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

djgregory said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Hijack mode on mine means that all doors/boots etc automatically lock and cannot be unlocked without pressing a button once you go over 14mph therefore they cannot open the doors.


The doors on my car lock as soon as i put it in drive (auto) and wont open unless i press a button inside.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

djgregory said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Hijack mode on mine means that all doors/boots etc automatically lock and cannot be unlocked without pressing a button once you go over 14mph therefore they cannot open the doors.


I stand corrected. I thought it meant the car stalled at 14mph


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Not politicly correct I know but would the perp's nationality/ethnicity be known?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

blackS2000 said:


> Not politicly correct I know but would the perp's nationality/ethnicity be known?


What's that got to do with anything?for example if you got robbed by a group of Russians would it be any less of a crime if they were English.think about it,a crime is a crime,End of.SJ.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hijack mode also allows the car to be unlocked by the door handles inside the car, so if you really wanted the car, a brick through the window, and open it from the inside.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

kybert said:


> Hijack mode also allows the car to be unlocked by the door handles inside the car, so if you really wanted the car, a brick through the window, and open it from the inside.


They would have a broken arm by the time they reacher for my door handle.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

If someone who is right handed is pounding you through a broken window and you're wearing a seat belt, you are basicly f***ed unless you can get out of the car. You have no chance at all of hitting them back as they will just step back, whereas you're strapped in and bleeding.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> What's that got to do with anything?for example if you got robbed by a group of Russians would it be any less of a crime if they were English.think about it,a crime is a crime,End of.SJ.


Usually when a crime has taken place the police look for the guilty party. They always put out a description of the people they are looking for.

They don't skip round certain parts to avoid being sexist, racist or whatever. Just stick to facts that help others recognise who might be the people guilty of these attacks.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

*******s , hope your friend gets well soon and this gets dealt with . As said uf your in a car unless your in a position to drive off your screwed , your strapped in etc


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Usually when a crime has taken place the police look for the guilty party. They always put out a description of the people they are looking for.
> 
> They don't skip round certain parts to avoid being sexist, racist or whatever. Just stick to facts that help others recognise who might be the people guilty of these attacks.


Don't be silly i know how police investigate crimes,of course there needs to a description of the assailants,but it seems that your trying to say that blackS2000 is trying to investigate this case and that's how he implied his comment the only person that knows that is him,I just reacted to his post to ask what relevance his post had to what had happened to this poor chap.SJ.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> Don't be silly i know how police investigate crimes,of course there needs to a description of the assailants,but it seems that your trying to say that blackS2000 is trying to investigate this case and that's how he implied his comment the only person that knows that is him,I just reacted to his post to ask what relevance his post had to what had happened to this poor chap.SJ.


He has asked a simple question. I never said that he was investigating.

It's normal information to put out. I'm sure the guy wants his car, which he has identified, back and the people caught. Why not describe the people who may have your car?

He hasn't expanded so maybe he knows more than he has said so far. Maybe he knows of other similar attacks than might be of relevance.

On the face of it, it's just a straightforward question. There wasn't any reason to be offended or defensive.

Not sure where the guy was leading with the question, but I'm sure he'll explain before people get too jumpy.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm far from jumpy,it was a rational reply to his question nothing more nothing less.SJ.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Let's hope they guy has gap insurance and they don't find the car. I know that doesn't make up in any way for the ordeal but at least a brand spanking new car would help a little bit.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Guy's .

I knew my question would put the cat amongst the pidgeon's.

Being old people I'm not affected so much by the bleedin' heart brigade and the do-gooder's and interfering unelected Belgium's as the "younger generation" and have no problem "bucking the current trend's " in political correctness .

Nor do I wish to start a "bun fight" on here amongst the aformentioned people .

It's just that having lived through ,so to speak, the usual way's of car theft from breaking a window and hot wiring to housebreaking to steal the key's and now the relatively new vehicle hi-jacking I am interested in who is employing these method's .

It seem's to me that every one of these police intercept stop camera traffic cop's type program show's the wrong doer as a member of an ethnic minority 
until fairly recently when they seemed to become more of an eastern european type .

If somebody feel's the need to "go off on one " due to my comment's please aim your vitriol at the maker's of these program's as I am not responsible for what is being depicted . 

On the other hand if you are privy to fact's and figure's that give a different interpretation to what I am seeing please feel free .

I was wondering , due to the influx expected in January ,of more immigrant's with a reputation of not being completely honest ,of the prospect of a sharp rise in this sort of thing .


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

please dont mention the january thing with the new recruits coming over, i dont know how much more of it this country can take, id love to know what they are going to bring with them and contribute plus see what othe countries are letting in number wise else where.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

They will bring with them things like illness that can be cured free of charge by our wonderful NHS, and a minimum wage expectation to ensure they get a job.
I feel sorry for our kids. Not a hope of competing unless you want to live 15 to a room in a shared house all your life.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

kybert said:


> They will bring with them things like illness that can be cured free of charge by our wonderful NHS, and a minimum wage expectation to ensure they get a job.
> I feel sorry for our kids. Not a hope of competing unless you want to live 15 to a room in a shared house all your life.


I think 2015 will be the year that the government finally puts its foot down, they want our votes after all.



kybert said:


> Hijack mode also allows the car to be unlocked by the door handles inside the car, so if you really wanted the car, a brick through the window, and open it from the inside.


You can combat this by having the side windows laminated, if the would be hi-jackers went to put a heavy object through the window the glass would still shatter but the window will stay fully intact. As well as keeping would be attackers out at the same time it allows the occupants to push the windows out from the inside in the even of an accident.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sure the "January thing" will bring more crime to the U.K. Due to them not been able to claim benefits until 3 months here, so what will they do till then??? Car jacks, burglary and muggings great!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> You can combat this by having the side windows laminated, if the would be hi-jackers went to put a heavy object through the window the glass would still shatter but the window will stay fully intact. As well as keeping would be attackers out at the same time it allows the occupants to push the windows out from the inside in the even of an accident.


The issue with this stuff is if you have an accident, it will make it more difficult to get to you if you are seriously injured.

I think you're more likely to be involved in a serious accident than be car jacked.

If people live in fear of being car jacked, it's time to move area. I sometimes wonder where in the UK people live. Sounds more like a war zone than cities and towns at times.

There is a few places I try to avoid, but in my day to day life I honestly don't feel under any threat at all.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats sad to hear. Hope your friends ok and insurance pay out. 

Happened to someone from uni where he was selling his car (picked the interested party up from a train station) and was swapping back after a test drive and the sod drove of in his civic type r, insurance didnt pay him a penny as they said he voluntarily gave them his keys. Cant believe scum like this exist, they should have their balls chopped off ffs.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The issue with this stuff is if you have an accident, it will make it more difficult to get to you if you are seriously injured.
> 
> I think you're more likely to be involved in a serious accident than be car jacked.
> 
> ...


I did look into that and it is possible to attack it with a saw once a hole has been created, it would still take still take longer than smashing the glass but would also be cleaner as the window then comes out in one big piece rather than smashing into thousands of small ones.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Firstly got to agree that those who did this are scum but these smaller powerful cars are a top target as great for use in getaways. 
For me the auto locking will buy you just enough time to run them over as if you believe at that specific moment that your life is in danger this would be a proportionate response and would be mine.
Also would be a good test of the sealant on the car how well they slid off the bonnet!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

MPS101 said:


> as if you believe at that specific moment that your life is in danger this would be a proportionate response


Ha! No chance, not with this crappy government. You'd be in jail for attempted murder with an offensive weapon. Gerrr..


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

... and i recon you'd get 3 points for failing to stop at an accident too lolol


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Alot of carjacking goes on around here especially towards the city center. The Jewellery Quarter was normally a hotspot. There's also ALOT of house burglaries for keys.

When we had our EP3 Type R the first thing I did before putting my seatbelt on was lock the doors.

It's a shame as that ST3 will probably be already stripped by now in a small council garage in Aston


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Trackers are only about £40-£50 now. I have one on my car, easy to fit and i know where it is if its stolen, unless they burn it out of-course.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

This is what I have on my car along with a tracker system it is a perfect system against car jackers.video has some ghetto language but watch it to the end and you will understand how good the clifford blackjack alarm is.SJ.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Its a horrible thought.

Sounds stupid but anti hijack locking doors not be simple thing to do?

Its also the reason why i sit back from the car in front as then you've always got an escape route


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> This is what I have on my car along with a tracker system it is a perfect system against car jackers.video has some ghetto language but watch it to the end and you will understand how good the clifford blackjack alarm is.SJ.


Looks like a good system.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Update on this the car has been found, police found the vehicle rang the owner and asked to bring the spare key, they reported back saying no damage.

Great news, friend is now just feeling stiff and sore from the what they did to him but I think it has made him feel a little better knowing it is found.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mad Ad said:


> Update on this the car has been found, police found the vehicle rang the owner and asked to bring the spare key, they reported back saying no damage.


That's good. Hopefully it has not been thrashed too much.

Will still end up costing a few quid or an insurance claim to get the locks and that changed over.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Kerr said:


> That's good. Hopefully it has not been thrashed too much.
> 
> Will still end up costing a few quid or an insurance claim to get the locks and that changed over.


That's true, knowing someone has a key for your vehicle they all need changing


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww good hear that the car has been found. 

Saw this post earlier but I lost my internet. Shocking story and hope your mate ok. 

I know the area your on about and not too far from my sisters. I sometimes pass through but that's the problem there , theres always stand still traffic and in a incident like this? a easy target. 

My locks auto lock once ago above a certain speed. 

Heres for a speedy recovery for him.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great news. Hope police can get some forensics from it to nail the *******s


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope the cars not trashed and they catch up with the arseholes


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Glad is been found, the police will keep it for a few days to fingerprint it. tell him not to look at it whilst its being dusted for prints otherwise it will break his heart.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

glad its been found will he feel comfortable driving or is he going to sell?


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Good to hear theres a happy ending! What would put the icing on the cake is, if the guys are caught!
The guys are !! Bad enough getting ur car stolen but getting a kicking too!

My old 407 coupe had double glazed windows, would have liked to see them trying to break those!

I think it was Robocop II that a tv advert where it showed a guy breaking into a car and then getting 10k volts sent through him...they wouldnt be stealing another car after that!

Hope your mate is on the mend.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Not nice, mrs friend had her S3 car jacked in Brum about 4 years ago.

The S3 autolocked but that was the problem. Before she had an Audi cab and when she got in the first thing she did was lock it. The S3 autolocked at a certain speed, so she stopped locking as soon as she got in. 

They watched her get in her car then walked up, opened the door and dragged her out. Never found them or the car. It was a white S3 sport back, 3 months old at the time.

Glad he has his car back but tbh that won't make home feel better about the situation as he probably want something more discreet now.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

All to often these days im afraid.

This will help.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325157

Robbie


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> All to often these days im afraid.
> 
> This will help.
> 
> ...


ONE GRAND plus Vat? and £125 per year?

So one year cost is £1375.

Sure it's a good system but can't help but laugh at that price


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> ONE GRAND plus Vat? and £125 per year?
> 
> So one year cost is £1375.
> 
> Sure it's a good system but can't help but laugh at that price


Laugh at this price 

Like how some could laugh at putting an exhaust, alloys and lowering springs on a 1.6 golf :tumbleweed:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Laugh at this price
> 
> Like how some could laugh at putting an exhaust, alloys and lowering springs on a 1.6 golf :tumbleweed:


Oooo handbags at dawn :lol:

It doesn't seem unreasonable to me though, especially if your car/van/whatever is worth a reasonable amount.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Laugh at this price
> 
> Like how some could laugh at putting an exhaust, alloys and lowering springs on a 1.6 golf :tumbleweed:


Could do.

To me though it's £1450 - Most peoples insurance is a £500 excess and will your premium go up £1000 following a car theft?

Cutting the ignition is a good idea I do like that but I don't see why it's over a grand for in effect a system which you ring and then it stops the car... it's what, a small device with a Sim Card which is wired into the ignition system that works on an "if call=yes/menu switch=yes = cut ignition".

Know I'm simplifying it a lot but do you see my point?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> All to often these days im afraid.
> 
> This will help.
> 
> ...


I'd bloody love to ring that and give them a quote like the one from Taken, then cut the car off. :lol:
I'm always much more aware of driving around Birmingham than I am when I'm back on the island, however if someone nicks mine the apex seals will probably blow 5 miles down the road anyway


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id love to have one that cuts the engine , goes bat**** and deadlicks the doors trapping the nob end thieves in . I don't need to worry about car jacking my cars to old lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Glad you are getting it back but I'm Not sure I'd want to keep it, we had one of our caddy's stolen at the weekend, they broke in and took the keys. Gits


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Id love to have one that cuts the engine , goes bat**** and deadlicks the doors trapping the nob end thieves in . I don't need to worry about car jacking my cars to old lol


hmmm and adds something like this but CS gas instead of disco smoke






twinned with this...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

djgregory said:


> Does the car not have auto locks?





rob_vrs said:


> Its a horrible thought.
> 
> Sounds stupid but anti hijack locking doors not be simple thing to do?
> 
> Its also the reason why i sit back from the car in front as then you've always got an escape route


It's something we're working on, the US configuration has auto locking enabled, but the UK dealers don't seem to know how to activate it. The guys from the UK owners club are working with the guys from the US owners club to figure it out.

Personally I just press the lock button on the dash every time I put my seatbelt on.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

On the Ford Fiesta rental car I had you turned on Automatic Locking with the stupid menu on the radio thing.

On a VW it's either on the highline cluster or a 30 second job with VCDS. I'm not sure about doing it through the OBD2 on a Ford however


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

There doesn't seem to be an option on the IDS to turn it on, but there is a sequence of button pushes and clicks which seem to make the car respond with a horn chirp! but we're not quite there yet...... We have however managed to figure out the sequence for turning off the belt minder alert.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

My nephew has his TT carjacked along the Hagley Road (near Bearwood) a few months ago. Awful experience.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Happened to friends in London's a month or so ago - they beat the guy to a pulp stole his watch and wife watch and jewellery and nicked an s class merc.


----------

